# what  Difference does arrow Length make?



## BkBigkid (Jul 4, 2010)

I am so confused! 

I have been shooting 30-31 aluminum Inch or 33-34 inch wood arrows for the longest time, 
I pulled out some 29" Wood arrows that came with a Bow I bought. After struggling to get my arrows to hit where I was looking (with the Arrow in the Edge of the field of View) I was nailing excatly where I was looking almost every time and not struggling. With the Longer arrows I was hitting to the Right of the target or Low every time.  

The Arrow is barely in front of the riser. Didn't have anyone with me so I don't know how much.  

I know it is going  to change the Spine of my arrows and I can live with that.  Heavier Point weight will not hurt.  

Has anyone else noticed that a particular length arrow shoots Better? say a difference of 29 versus 30 inch given the arrows are spined to shoot on that Bow?


----------



## fountain (Jul 4, 2010)

as long as the bow is tuned for it, it will not matter.  you know the spine and all that stuff changes with lenght, point weight, blah, blah.  if you were shooting right with the long arrows it shows a weak shaft and the shorter shafts should fix that.  going long/short swapping will affect your sight picture some but after shooting some and getting comfortable with the new picture your brain will adjust.
i went from shooting full lenght 35/55 to a 28.5 55/75 out of my predator and found that the shorter stiffer arrow shot better for me a tuned out better as well.  point weight changed as well as did poi, a little shooting time put in , and bingo i was back in the game.
bare shaft, find what your bow and you ( in that order) like and stick with it for that particular bow.
it does not take much lenght to change the spining a lot.  i learned that the hard way during bare shafting.  i took waaaaay too much off ( and inch or so) and had some useless arrows.  start cutting in 1/4" increments at a time.  pick a point weight and go for it.  i generally try to determine what weight broadhead i wanna shoot--generally 200 with the huge selection that can be had in that range--and tune for the 200 up front, even if i have to go to/from a 35/55 to a 55/75 or any other spine group shaft, prolly a 2018 aluminum for me.
i dont care about finished weight as long as i am shooting my desired point weight and my arrows bare shaft good and finished arrows hit where i tell them to..and when the dont i have to get on to them a little!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jul 4, 2010)

Bk, with the arrows that are shooting right and low, you might want to build out the side plate, and try lowering your string nock a tad, if they are grouping well. If not grouping well, they might  be too weak, at that length.


----------



## Night Wing (Jul 5, 2010)

I shoot purely instinctive and I never see the tip of my arrow and my aluminum arrows are cut 32" BOP.


----------



## BkBigkid (Jul 6, 2010)

Well I figured out what was going on the Hard way! 



I have been shooting for a few years now and Blamed my Shotgun pattern groups on just not being that Good Yet. Well the Wood arras I grabbed and shoot were a perfectly tuned for that Bow and my others Arrows were flying good but still Off some. 

I have a retuned some arrows and getting the same out of the aluminum's now.


----------

